# Bestiality Still Legal In 8 States: Texas Next To Outlaw



## Muhammed45

*Bestiality Still Legal In 8 States: Texas Next To Outlaw*
BY JAMIE JOSEPH @JAMIE_ROEBUCK ON 03/31/17 AT 11:50 AM


A bill proceeding in the Texas House would officially make bestiality — or sexual acts with animals — illegal. If found participating in, promoting or witnessing sexual contact with an animal, the subject could be sentenced for up to two years in state prison. If the animal were to suffer major bodily harm or die from sexual contact by a human, the offender could be prosecuted with a second-degree felony charge under the new proposal.

Forty-two states made bestiality a crime, while Hawaii, Kentucky, Nevada, New Mexico, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming and Texas were the only states that had no direct ban for sexual contact with an animal. 

_*Read: *German Bestiality Law: Challenge To Ban On Sex With Animals Thrown Out Of Court_

State Rep. Carol Alvarado, the author of Texas House Bill 1087, told the Texas Tribune Friday that in the state's current laws, "There's nothing in the law that protects animals from sexual abuse."

Alvarado said the law would protect children from pedophiles and sexual violence due to the results of a sexual offense study in 2008, which found that child sex abuse was higher if the perpetrator had previous relations with an animal. 

"I don't know how somebody can turn a blind eye to that, defend that or ignore that," Alvarado said.

Officials in Amarillo county proposed the idea of the bill in March, which would fine the offender $200, on top of animal care coverage. Amarillo Animal Management and Welfare Director Richard Havens told KVII-TV that officials have seen eight to 12 cases of bestiality in the state over the last two years. He added dogs are the most victimized animal in these cases.

"We need to come together and redefine what it is to be an animal owner and what acts are allowed to do to our animals," Havens said in March. 

In February, another case circulated when a former Harris County sheriff was imprisoned after a video of him having sex with a dog surfaced online. Police did a forensic sweep on the ex sheriff's computer and found over 200 images of child pornography and bestiality. 

If Alvarado's current bill passes to the House floor, she told the Texas Tribune there would be amendments in the bill's wording that would protect veterinary practitioners from being prosecuted. The bill stated it was "a defense to prosecution under this section that the conduct engaged in by the actor is a generally accepted and otherwise lawful animal husbandry or veterinary practice." Alvarado told the Texas Tribune Friday legislatures would have to rewrite the section of the bill to provide clarity in veterinary practices. 

http://www.ibtimes.com/bestiality-still-legal-8-states-texas-next-outlaw-2518885

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Damn disgusting. USA is the statue of human fall deep into darknesses. Humanity is ashamed of having this piece within it's concept, evils are laughing at these creatures, there is some people among humans that can beat them in savagery and filthiness. 

Quran beautifully describes us these creatures :
((*وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ ۖ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ*))

179th ayeh, from 7th Surat el mubaraka [Al-A'araf] , which says :
((*Certainly We have created for hell many of the jinn and humans: they have hearts with which they do not understand, they have eyes with which they do not see, they have ears with which they do not hear. They are like cattle; rather they are more astray. It is they who are the heedless.(179) *)). 

http://al-quran.info/#7

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XDescendantX

But I thought the Western world was all about freedom? These idiots don't even know what they're doing half of the time and then they have the nerve to push their ignorant beliefs on the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

@DJ_Viper what the hell is this? Can you shed some light on this?


----------



## Muhammed45

The most shocking part of this disaster is that some of American activists are opposing this phenomenon not because it is against moral standards and human rights but because it is hurting animals' rights. Americans are putting themselves below dogs, horses, monkeys etc. As Quran has already informed us, they are even worse than cattle. 


Some American samples of this savagery:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Lets call American damage control @Hamartia Antidote.

Can't believe how these savages dare to call muslims goatfukers and various other senseless slanders.


mohammad45 said:


> The most shocking part of this disaster is that some of American activists are opposing this phenomenon not because it is against moral standards and human rights but because it is hurting animals' rights. Americans are putting themselves below dogs, horses, monkeys etc. As Quran has already informed us, they are even worse than cattle.
> 
> 
> Some American samples of this savagery:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Lets call American damage control @Hamartia Antidote.
> 
> Can't believe how these savages dare to call muslims goatfukers and various other senseless slanders.



I can’t read the OP because I banned whoever it was but I doubt there are laws making it legal there simply aren’t laws making it illegal. So it’s probably just an oversight.


That article was from back in March 2017 it is now down to 5 states not 8.
I think some anti-gay “unnatural sex” laws were deemed unconstitutional so they were revoked. Unfortunately that also included beastiality. So there was a scramble by states to enact new ones.

Nevada Sept 2017
https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/...evada-bestiality-law-goes-into-effect-sunday/

Vermont June 2017
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...t-has-new-law-banning-sexual-abuse-of-animals

Texas September 2017
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-approves-expanded-prohibitions-on-bestiality


By the way there are plenty of countries who simply haven’t written a law up on it (like China and Russia).
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_bestiality_by_country_or_territory


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@mohammad45 here comes the American to civilize the rest of the world.


Hamartia Antidote said:


> I can’t read the OP because I banned whoever it was but I doubt there are laws making it legal there simply aren’t laws making it illegal. So it’s probably just an oversight.
> 
> By the way there are plenty of countries who simply haven’t written a law up on it (like China).
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_bestiality_by_country_or_territory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oprih

Eew, animal rights group need to save those poor pets from their dirty barbaric american owners.


----------



## El Sidd

Ewwww

Draconian laws much!! 

Trump will make America great again. The Island shall achieve its glory.

And

Lol


----------



## Gomig-21

My goodness, America isn't perfect?! How dare it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Same could be applied to those demented muzzies. But nooo they are doing everything willingly.


Gomig-21 said:


> My goodness, America isn't perfect?! How dare it!


----------



## Verve

Isn't it time to put USA on the 'Sexual Discrimination and Harassment of animals' list?


----------

